# Pics of Lois and Chowder



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I had mentioned in another thread about how Chowder is scared of Lois, Caddy's little 8 week old puppy. I couldn't find my video camera but here are some pics. Excuse how Chowder looks, I have his coat in oil and he's got some wraps in. Not to mention they both need a bath!









Mom, please don't let that puppy out to attack me again. She scares me.









I mean it. Don't let her out









*sighs heavily* Oh great. Here she comes. 










*runs away*









I can do this, I can face her...









Oh wait, no I can't!! ( this is the determined Lois face she makes when she is in hot pursuit)









Help!









Ok maybe this is a little bit enjoyable...









That's right people, I am your worst nightmare...


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Lois is a little dream!!! And of course, Chowder's worse nightmare :smpullhair: - stay strong Chowderman!! :new_shocked: 

LOVE the pictures! Chowder is such a handsome guy - but of course I am prejudice! :wub2: :wub2: :Cute Malt: 

Thanks for posting these - we love them :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG Stacy I WANT the worst nightmare she is adorable!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Poor Chowder! :huh:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, what adorable pics of Chowders flight from fright. Lois has got it all going her way for sure.  They are both beautiful & cutiepie pups. :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Love your pictures and your captions. Toooo cute! :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Adorable!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: way to go Lois :chili: :chili: keep that boy on the run :smheat: what great pictures Stacy  chowder is beautiful :wub: and that little Lois well she reminds me of Matilda when she was a puppy :wub: I'd love to spend a afternoon watching all of them play


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

OMG!!! How cute is that. Lois is personality +.

Hey Chowder, you can always come hang with the girls. They aren't little terrors like Lois is but when Lola and Piper start racing around and playing you better get out of their way.

Stacy, Chowder is gorgeous. His coat is coming along beautifully. I really love his head/face.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Lois is adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, how cute!!!! I loved the pics and captions!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are such cute pictures. Lois is just a pistol, isn't she?? Chowder looks great, too!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

ROFL!

The interaction is so delightful!


Thank you for letting us see! (your captions are great too!)


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Tell Chowder he can come live with us, we don't have any little wild dogs here. Well maybe one but Tess says she'll protect Chowder from Zoey.
I love your dogs! That baby is beautiful and all I can say about Chowder is Wow.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hee, hee, hee! In one of the pictures Lois has that tongue out as she is chasing Chowder, as if to say, "I've got you now big boy!!!!" That is so cute that she can manage him like that~~~~Women rule!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Chower is so handsome and Lois is adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: So cute!!!

The captions are perfect!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Nov 22 2008, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675685


> Lois is a little dream!!! And of course, Chowder's worse nightmare :smpullhair: - stay strong Chowderman!! :new_shocked:
> 
> LOVE the pictures! Chowder is such a handsome guy - but of course I am prejudice! :wub2: :wub2: :Cute Malt:
> 
> Thanks for posting these - we love them :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Chowder says to tell his bro Mateo that he's lucky because little sisters are a PAIN. 

Lois will look a lot better after a bath - she's filthy, LOL!

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 22 2008, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675686


> OMG Stacy I WANT the worst nightmare she is adorable!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Poor Chowder! :huh:[/B]


Yes, Chowder feels very sorry for himself. Lois makes a beeline right for him also, she is determined to do some coat damage!

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 22 2008, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675688


> OMG, what adorable pics of Chowders flight from fright. Lois has got it all going her way for sure.  They are both beautiful & cutiepie pups. :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you so much! Lois is a little sassypants, no doubt about it!

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Nov 22 2008, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675689


> Love your pictures and your captions. Toooo cute! :wub:[/B]


aww thank you!

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Nov 22 2008, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675691


> Adorable!!!!![/B]


thank you!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 22 2008, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675716


> Ohhhh, how cute!!!! I loved the pics and captions!!!![/B]


thank you!

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 22 2008, 09:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675719


> Those are such cute pictures. Lois is just a pistol, isn't she?? Chowder looks great, too![/B]


Lois is a pistol alright... she is a very appropriately named. Gets into trouble like you wouldnt' believe! 

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Nov 22 2008, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675723


> ROFL!
> 
> The interaction is so delightful!
> 
> ...


It is very amusing to watch - they are hysterical!

QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 22 2008, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675725


> Tell Chowder he can come live with us, we don't have any little wild dogs here. Well maybe one but Tess says she'll protect Chowder from Zoey.
> I love your dogs! That baby is beautiful and all I can say about Chowder is Wow.[/B]


Aww I bet Chowder would have a blast with you! He actually likes playing and is usually right there in the middle of it but for some reason, Lois scares him!

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 22 2008, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675729


> Hee, hee, hee! In one of the pictures Lois has that tongue out as she is chasing Chowder, as if to say, "I've got you now big boy!!!!" That is so cute that she can manage him like that~~~~Women rule!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]


Yes, Lois loves to terrorize that boy!! :wub: 

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Nov 22 2008, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675732


> Chower is so handsome and Lois is adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: So cute!!!
> 
> The captions are perfect!!!! [/B]


Aww thank you so much!!!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

LOL, how funny! They look so cute playing together :wub: :wub2:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Hehe, those are great photos, both little fluffers are gorgeous.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Haha! Those are priceless. She is so darling! Pixie and Lois are definitely two of a kind. She is just darling. *sigh* I'm going to end up with more puppy fever LOL


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Love the pics! Hillarious. :rofl: Cadeau could use some of that puppy treatment to humble him. :Girl power: Of course, I would also be wincing about coat damage. :w00t:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Great action shots of the Chow-man!! LOL And puppy Lois is just too much!! :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, my gosh. They are both adorable - don't know how I missed this post.

Linda


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL Run Forrest, run! Hehe. Oh those baby teeth hurt so on the ankles. I don't
blame Chowder for running at all. So cute!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THEY ARE ALL SUCH CUTE PICS OF THEM, BUT WHEN I SAW THE LAST PIC OF LOIS OMG SHE IS JUST BEAUTIFUL I DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT SHOWING BUT SHE SURE LOOKS LIKE SHE WILL BE A CHAMPION IN THE RING . :wub: :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I laughed out loud. So cute. That Lois is a Incharge little lady. That you so much for sharing.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh look at that Lois! She's like a little snowball of fluff! So cute!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*hahah!!! no wonder chowder is rushing off....










looks like little adorable lois wants to have him for dinner   



wonderful pictures.*


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

omg, that is soooooo cute Stacy!!! haha....How can Lois be anyone's worst nightmare? thats impossible..shes soooo adorable, shes a dream come true!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so cute ..obi my male dog was the same with shiloh ...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL

what a cute and funny post ^_^ loved it

I especially love the last pic


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

How cute :wub: :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

adorable pics -- love chowders long coat - beautiful


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I LOVE IT!!! Those pictures are priceless. Lois is such a little doll. I love the way she can hold her own. And Chowder...WOW!!! He is stunning :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Nov 22 2008, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675804


> LOL, how funny! They look so cute playing together :wub: :wub2:[/B]


Thank you!! They are pretty darn cute playing, I have to admit! 

QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 22 2008, 11:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675808


> Hehe, those are great photos, both little fluffers are gorgeous.[/B]


Thank you so much!  

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Nov 23 2008, 12:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675819


> Haha! Those are priceless. She is so darling! Pixie and Lois are definitely two of a kind. She is just darling. *sigh* I'm going to end up with more puppy fever LOL[/B]


I have to say - I'm very glad that I can indulge in my puppy fever! Hopefully we can get our doggies together to play in the not too distant future! I'll be up in the bay area right after christmas (San Mateo show) so hopefully that may work out! 

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Nov 23 2008, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675820


> Love the pics! Hillarious. :rofl: Cadeau could use some of that puppy treatment to humble him. :Girl power: Of course, I would also be wincing about coat damage. :w00t:[/B]


See, that's the beauty of it - there is no coat damage because Chowder won't let Lois catch him! There would be significant coat loss if that wasn't the case, beleive me. Lucy doesn't run away and her coat is reflecting that :smheat: 

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 23 2008, 01:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675827


> Great action shots of the Chow-man!! LOL And puppy Lois is just too much!! :wub:[/B]


Oh thank you! Gotta love the Canon Rebel for getting those great action shots! 


QUOTE (Sophie @ Nov 23 2008, 01:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675831


> Oh, my gosh. They are both adorable - don't know how I missed this post.
> 
> Linda[/B]


LOL! I really enjoyed talking with you in chat last night! Thank you for the nice comments!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

That's to funny! :HistericalSmiley: Both of those Malts are so cute! :wub: :wub: I have puppy fever :smheat:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 23 2008, 05:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675863


> LOL Run Forrest, run! Hehe. Oh those baby teeth hurt so on the ankles. I don't
> blame Chowder for running at all. So cute![/B]


OMG you are sooo right about that! Shoes are mandatory when Lois is out, she's a serious foot and ankle biter. Good thing Chowder never lets her catch him, he's too quick for that. Except for those few times when she's snuck up on him - he didn't care for that and ran away as fast as he could. That Lois is a scary little thing.

And how did you know that one of Chowder's nicknames was Forrest Gump?? That's hysterical. He often has that Forrest look on his face. 

QUOTE (kathym @ Nov 23 2008, 05:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675868


> THEY ARE ALL SUCH CUTE PICS OF THEM, BUT WHEN I SAW THE LAST PIC OF LOIS OMG SHE IS JUST BEAUTIFUL I DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT SHOWING BUT SHE SURE LOOKS LIKE SHE WILL BE A CHAMPION IN THE RING . :wub: :wub:[/B]


So far, she's looking good - I think she'll definitely have the personality for it! And that's important because you can have the most beautiful malt in the world but if they don't like the ring, you're in trouble!

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Nov 23 2008, 07:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675883


> I laughed out loud. So cute. That Lois is a Incharge little lady. That you so much for sharing.[/B]


Yes, Lois definately thinks she da boss around here. :wub: She is s sassy little girl. it's funny how tough they think they are!

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 23 2008, 07:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675885


> Oh look at that Lois! She's like a little snowball of fluff! So cute!![/B]


Aw, thank you! She'll look a lot better after a bath, I'll tell you that much!

QUOTE (HEINI @ Nov 23 2008, 07:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675887


> *hahah!!! no wonder chowder is rushing off....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! Yes and Chowder knows he'll be in biiiiiiig trouble if she catch him!!  

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Nov 23 2008, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675894


> omg, that is soooooo cute Stacy!!! haha....How can Lois be anyone's worst nightmare? thats impossible..shes soooo adorable, shes a dream come true!![/B]


Oh Lois can be a complete and utter terror but she's so cute, it's easy to forgive her, LOL! Marina started putting on gloves to play with her, they were almost mandatory!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is HYSTERICAL :HistericalSmiley: , Lois is a determined little thing . Sarah


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow Stacey - Chowderman is looking gorgeous - it was only yesterday he was a baby like little Miss Lois ..

I love Miss Cheekyface tongue out Lois Lane


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Nov 23 2008, 09:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675922


> so cute ..obi my male dog was the same with shiloh ...[/B]


Isnt' it fun to watch? I love this part!

QUOTE (katkoota @ Nov 23 2008, 09:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675924


> LOL
> 
> what a cute and funny post ^_^ loved it
> 
> I especially love the last pic[/B]


Oh thank you!!! 

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Nov 23 2008, 09:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675934


> How cute :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you! 

QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 23 2008, 09:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675945


> adorable pics -- love chowders long coat - beautiful[/B]


His coat is coming along - it's definitely more of a challenge for me to grow out a male. They like to pee all over themselves!

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Nov 23 2008, 09:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675953


> I LOVE IT!!! Those pictures are priceless. Lois is such a little doll. I love the way she can hold her own. And Chowder...WOW!!! He is stunning :wub: :wub:[/B]


Oh Lois can more than hold her own - she is a force to be reckoned with! Thank you for your comments on Mr Chow! 

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Nov 23 2008, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676035


> That is HYSTERICAL :HistericalSmiley: , Lois is a determined little thing . Sarah[/B]


VERY determined. She's a mouthy obnoxious little pup - and i love it! :wub: 

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Nov 23 2008, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676042


> Wow Stacey - Chowderman is looking gorgeous - it was only yesterday he was a baby like little Miss Lois ..
> 
> I love Miss Cheekyface tongue out Lois Lane[/B]


I know, he's all grown up now! And I really think that Lois was appropriately named - she is very loud and bossy. :wub: 
here she is stalking her prey
[attachment=44120:IMG_1434new.jpg]


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for letting us all share in your fun. Your house sounds (and looks) like a wonderful place to live.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:good post - perfect 10: :goodpost: Poor :wub: Chowder - that look of determination on :wub: Lois's face is absolutely fierce! Those pictures are too cute and your kids are all beautiful!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh my such puppy fun! It must be a blast watching them. :smrofl: I think Chowder has a look on his face like he is enjoying it. Probably enjoying being able to keep away from her. :thumbsup:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Those pictures are so much fun! Chowder looks so handsome, and Lois is just adorable with that impish vixen look on her face!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: I love it! Lois is such a determined little girl!! Poor Chowder....such a good guy for tolerating her 
fiesty-ness! These pictures were great....the pups have great expressions! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What great pictures. Both Lois and Chowder are looking great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL, that is too funny. :HistericalSmiley: Poor Chowder!

Baby Lois is too cute. Love her "I'm gonna getcha!" look, LOL!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Hahaha - too cute! You are going to have one busy house with all the pups now. And Chowder looks fantastic.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Nov 23 2008, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676062


> Thanks for letting us all share in your fun. Your house sounds (and looks) like a wonderful place to live.[/B]


aww thanks! It's very... active these days, LOL!

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Nov 23 2008, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676066


> :good post - perfect 10: :goodpost: Poor :wub: Chowder - that look of determination on :wub: Lois's face is absolutely fierce! Those pictures are too cute and your kids are all beautiful![/B]


I know poor Chowder. Actually though - i think he likes it. I realized last night that he's only pretending to be scared so Lois charges after him. Thank goodness he never lets her catch him because she is very hard on the coat!

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Nov 23 2008, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676092


> Oh my such puppy fun! It must be a blast watching them. :smrofl: I think Chowder has a look on his face like he is enjoying it. Probably enjoying being able to keep away from her. :thumbsup:[/B]


yes, he actually does enjoy it, LOL. at first he was EEK now he's an instigator. If Lois doesn't charge after him from room to room, he goes back and makes sure that she does. It's pretty darn cute!

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 23 2008, 05:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676168


> Those pictures are so much fun! Chowder looks so handsome, and Lois is just adorable with that impish vixen look on her face!!![/B]


Vixen is a very good description of Lois. She is a handful! But oh so much fun!!

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 23 2008, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676173


> :HistericalSmiley: I love it! Lois is such a determined little girl!! Poor Chowder....such a good guy for tolerating her
> fiesty-ness! These pictures were great....the pups have great expressions! :wub:[/B]


They are really fun to watch! Chowder is actually a good match for her since he doesn't let her catch him. Lucy jsut sits there and her coat gets ripped to shreds :smpullhair: And he's still a big ole puppy himself!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Nov 23 2008, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676374


> What great pictures. Both Lois and Chowder are looking great. Thanks for sharing.[/B]


oh thank you for looking!! 
QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 24 2008, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676933


> LOL, that is too funny. :HistericalSmiley: Poor Chowder!
> 
> Baby Lois is too cute. Love her "I'm gonna getcha!" look, LOL![/B]


Aww thanks!! I just love this little pup, she's sooo much fun!

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Nov 24 2008, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676943


> Hahaha - too cute! You are going to have one busy house with all the pups now. And Chowder looks fantastic.[/B]


I'm having a few coat issues with him and wow, does his coat grow slow! I'm used to Caira and Lucy's fast growing coats!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 22 2008, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675684


> I had mentioned in another thread about how Chowder is scared of Lois, Caddy's little 8 week old puppy. I couldn't find my video camera but here are some pics. Excuse how Chowder looks, I have his coat in oil and he's got some wraps in. Not to mention they both need a bath!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is just TOO CUTE!!! :wub: :wub: I can tell Lois is going to be a little rascal! :biggrin:


----------

